# Connexion Macbook TV : HDMI ou VGA ?



## bilbo007 (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
Je dispose d'un macbook acheté récemment avec une sortie Mini-DVI et un écran LCD HD READY qui possède une entrée VGA et HDMI, qu'est ce qui est mieux pour les connecter VGA OU HDMI ? et quelles cables dois je acheter ?

Merci​


----------



## pacis (7 Décembre 2007)

Hdmi


----------



## bilbo007 (7 Décembre 2007)

Ok merci, je dois donc trouver un cable mini-dvi->HDMI ?


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2007)

bilbo007 a dit:


> Ok merci, je dois donc trouver un cable mini-dvi->HDMI ?



Ca risque d'être mini-DVI vers DVI + DVi vers HDMI


----------



## bilbo007 (9 Décembre 2007)

D'accord merci,

dernière chose en HDMI l'écran est il vraiment nette ? ayant deja testé une sortie S-Vidéo c'est vraiment horrible les icones etc...


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2007)

bilbo007 a dit:


> D'accord merci,
> 
> dernière chose en HDMI l'écran est il vraiment nette ? ayant deja testé une sortie S-Vidéo c'est vraiment horrible les icones etc...



Le S-Video a une faible résolution, en HDMI tu as une résolution informatique comme sur un moniteur 20 ou 23". Ce sera beaucoup mieux.


----------



## bilbo007 (9 Décembre 2007)

Ok désolé d'en rajouter mais si par exemple je ferme mon macbook et j'utilise mon écran LCD uniquement, est ce possible? je veux dire peut on réelement tout voir correctement sur le LCD ?


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2007)

bilbo007 a dit:


> Ok désolé d'en rajouter mais si par exemple je ferme mon macbook et j'utilise mon écran LCD uniquement, est ce possible? je veux dire peut on réelement tout voir correctement sur le LCD ?



C'est fortement déconseillé, si tu fermes ton MacBook, la ventilation sera moins efficace et ça risque de chauffer ...

Mais tu peux déclarer ton écran LCD comme moniteur principal, ça ça marche bien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

tu ne vas pas pouvoir de videos en HD avec un macbook

donc DVI ou VGA

ce sera pareil au final


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> tu ne vas pas pouvoir de videos en HD avec un macbook
> 
> donc DVI ou VGA
> 
> ce sera pareil au final



Il peut très bien passer des films en mp4 HD ou divx HD, même s'il n'a pas de lecteur HD.

Et non DVI et VGA ce n'est pas pareil. Ton signal de sortie est numérique. Ce serait complêtement idiot de le transformer en analogique via le VGA, pour que le moniteur le retransforme en numérique derrière. Deux conversions = perte de qualité.

Donc DVI !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

oui sur l'ecran du macbook

mais pas une fois que tu passes par la sortie

car la duplication ne peut pas se faire dans la meme resolution

j'ai deja essaye


----------



## antmuc (10 Décembre 2007)

bilbo007 a dit:


> Ok désolé d'en rajouter mais si par exemple je ferme mon macbook et j'utilise mon écran LCD uniquement, est ce possible? je veux dire peut on réelement tout voir correctement sur le LCD ?



J'ai la même config avec un macbook branché via DVI/HDMI sur un écran LCD HD Ready. En effet on peut voir tout l'écran (dans mon cas j'ai dû jouer un peu avec les options d'affichage sinon le haut et le bas était coupé, mais cela c'est arrangé en changeant le format d'affichage de "16/9" à "Scan uniquement").

Par contre même si la résolution est bonne, ça ne remplace pas un écran d'ordinateur pour ce qui est de travailler... L'affichage n'est pas aussi fin qu'un moniteur (j'ai un écran 32'' donc il se peut que les écran plus petits soient plus adaptés, je n'en sais rien).


----------



## bilbo007 (10 Décembre 2007)

antmuc a dit:


> J'ai la même config avec un macbook branché via DVI/HDMI sur un écran LCD HD Ready. En effet on peut voir tout l'écran (dans mon cas j'ai dû jouer un peu avec les options d'affichage sinon le haut et le bas était coupé, mais cela c'est arrangé en changeant le format d'affichage de "16/9" à "Scan uniquement").
> 
> Par contre même si la résolution est bonne, ça ne remplace pas un écran d'ordinateur pour ce qui est de travailler... L'affichage n'est pas aussi fin qu'un moniteur (j'ai un écran 32'' donc il se peut que les écran plus petits soient plus adaptés, je n'en sais rien).


 
Justement c'est pas bon alors, y'a t'il un moyen d'avoir exactement comme sur l'écran d'ordinateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

la resol max en externe c'est 1024x768 sur un MB


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> oui sur l'ecran du macbook
> 
> mais pas une fois que tu passes par la sortie
> 
> ...



On ne parle pas de dupliquer. Il suffit de dire que la Télé HD est l'écran principal et l'écran du portable le moniteur secondaire 

Et la résolution maximum sur le port DVI est 1920*1200, donc pas de problème avec une télé Full HD, tu utilisera la résolution native de ta télé HD, ce qui est tout à fait utilisable, même si ce n'est pas aussi fin que sur l'écran. Ceci dit tu n'as pas besoin d'être aussi prêt de l'écran vu que c'est une télé. Reste assis sur ton canapé et à 2 mètres de ton écran ce sera bien.



enzo0511 a dit:


> la resol max en externe c'est 1024x768 sur un MB



N'importe quoi ...  Faut lire les specs !  Va voir dans graphisme et vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

bah ecoutes ca marche pour moi sur un ecran mais pas une tele


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bah ecoutes ca marche pour moi sur un ecran mais pas une tele



Tu le branches via l'HDMI ? 

J'ai déjà vu plusieurs Mac Mini en média center sur des télé HD et ça marchait sans soucis (c'est la même puce vidéo).


----------



## esales (10 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il peut très bien passer des films en mp4 HD ou divx HD, même s'il n'a pas de lecteur HD.
> 
> Et non DVI et VGA ce n'est pas pareil. Ton signal de sortie est numérique. Ce serait complêtement idiot de le transformer en analogique via le VGA, pour que le moniteur le retransforme en numérique derrière. Deux conversions = perte de qualité.
> 
> Donc DVI !!!



A ma connaissance, c'est du DVI-A et donc DVI analogique. Il y a donc également une conversion....


----------

